# High Fsh Levels



## Marj (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi !

Can you help to advise us please ? DH and I had first consultation at IVF CLINIC yesterday. We were told that chances of success for us (me 37, 10 yrs ttc, mild endo; dh 3 were in the 15-20% range. However, doctor then spotted the results of last sperm test and FSH level blood test carried out in July 03. Sperm result was 12 million and Day 3 FSH level was 17.5. Dr then said that FSH levels could affect our chances of sucess but did not elaborate further.

However, have since looked at various web sites and found that raised levels of FSH indicate poor ovarian reserve and much poorer chance of success with IVF.(1 -3 %) Are we wasting our time (and money) by following the IVF route ? Would rather know now than go through treatments with v poor success rates.

Thank you,

Marj


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Marj said:


> Hi !
> 
> Can you help to advise us please ? DH and I had first consultation at IVF CLINIC yesterday. We were told that chances of success for us (me 37, 10 yrs ttc, mild endo; dh 3 were in the 15-20% range. However, doctor then spotted the results of last sperm test and FSH level blood test carried out in July 03. Sperm result was 12 million and Day 3 FSH level was 17.5. Dr then said that FSH levels could affect our chances of sucess but did not elaborate further.
> 
> ...


This FSH is high and you need to re-test to see if it is consistently high. If it is you need to get specific advice from your clinic.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

